# Erie Outfitters Spring Seminar March 6th



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Guys! We are going to be having a round table seminar discussion On Sunday March 6th At 12 noon. The speakers will be Myself ( Blue Dolphin), Steve ( Hetfield), Scott ( Papa Scott) and Jason Kopf! 

We will be having Pizza and pop supplied by Craig ( Thanks Craig) and all the latest spinners from JT custom and Silver Streak along with the New colors from Reefrunner and any other tackle you might need.

This should be a great time and admission is free!

Do to limited space we are going to have a RSVP for this event. Please let us know on here or if you know us you can reach us personally. My personally phone number is 216-849-4954. 

Please have tons of questions and get ready to have a fun time. We will be covering topics from Jigging to trolling cranks and spinners and areas on the lake that you can go to throughout the summer to catch fish.

We hope to see you guys there! Thanks Gary Zart Blue Dolphin and Crew!

If OGF doesn't mind We would like to make this a Sticky. Thank you


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

last year was a great time, count me in. wish you guys can bring a smallmouth speaker how about lundy.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm in, this was a really nice event last year.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

blue dolphin said:


> Hey Guys! We are going to be having a round table seminar discussion On Sunday March 6th At 12 noon. The speakers will be Myself ( Blue Dolphin), Steve ( Hetfield), Scott ( Papa Scott) and Jason Kopf!
> 
> We will be having Pizza and pop supplied by Craig ( Thanks Craig) and all the latest spinners from JT custom and Silver Streak along with the New colors from Reefrunner and any other tackle you might need.
> 
> ...


With all the free help I've gotten from you guys all Winter, more is welcome.

I'm in !


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm in plus1


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Count me in. All i'm looking for is all your new colors of Blades you have Gary. Will you bring them with you for us to drool over?


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

blue dolphin said:


> This should be a great time and admission is free!
> 
> Do to limited space we are going to have a RSVP for this event. We hope to see you guys there! Thanks Gary Zart Blue Dolphin and Crew!
> 
> If OGF doesn't mind We would like to make this a Sticky. Thank you


Gary/Craig:

*Make that me +1 as being RSVP'd*.


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

Please count me in as well....thanks!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

im in, wont be long till iceout


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I was there last year also. Please sign me up for 3 folks.


----------



## OH Boy (May 26, 2008)

Please put me down for two.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Add me to the list. Thank you


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift, CW261, JoeW and Chippewa


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Im there, thanks!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I'll be there as well.


----------



## reeleyes (Apr 15, 2007)

count me in please


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Gary,
Count me in. It's a drive but worth it.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

Count me in Gary Queen Bee i will be bringing 2 friends Timex and Nett,,,,thanks c you there,,,,,thanks,


----------



## Bobofish (Apr 14, 2004)

Put me down for two! 
Thanks Bob


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll not miss this one. count me in for three. thanks alot guys, it's really great of all of you, and craig, to put this type of thing together. us little guys really appreciate all the help.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't want to miss this one, also Ive gotta use my gift certificate.

Count me in and guest.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Count me in for two.


----------



## grillman (Feb 27, 2007)

Count me in for two. Looking forward to it.

Brad Gumpf


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Im In plus one Thanx


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll be there...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

put me down for 2


----------



## pj23 (Sep 2, 2009)

Count me in plus 1 Thanks PJ


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

put me down for 1


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Put me down for 2, thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will attend.

thanks


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I will attend also........


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Anything to support Craig. Put me down for 2. Thanks.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

Gary just got back count me in for 2


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow this should be fun were up to 59 already. We have 11 spots left. Thanks for the great response. Blue Dolphin and crew!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in............


----------



## 926bill (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in for two if there are any open seats left! Boy they sure went fast.
BC


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey guys after a few phone calls and text we are at 67 people only 3 spots left unless craig gets a bigger place lol. Thanks again for all interest. Blue Dolphin and Crew


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Count me in....I'll be over that way after I get off work.


----------



## Hawkeye Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

I am there if there is still space


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Alright guys. Everyone is in up to this point and is now closed.
Please do me a favor and if you have to cancel or someone else in your group does please let me know so we can let someone else attend that may want to.

We will be doing name tags with screen names and real names on them so people can put a name with a face. ( Thanks keeping it Reel). So we you get there make sure you find one of us to get one.

I will have procure there along with the brine and bite for shiners for anyone that needs it.

Please bring lots of questions. Since this is going to be a round table the more questions the better. We will start out with jigging and move to cranks and then worm harnesses and everything in between.
Thanks again and we look foward to chatting with you guys about fishing. Blue Dolphin and Crew


----------



## Eyesready (Feb 14, 2008)

I know it's closed, but I didn't see this until this morning... snooze and loose. If there are any cancellations, let me know and count me in for one.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Count me in plus one person also.
thanks again,
Rickerd


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

If any cancellations I would be in +1 as well.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The speakers will be Myself ( Blue Dolphin), Steve ( Hetfield), Scott ( Papa Scott) and Jason Kopf! 

Wait! Wait just one dadgum minute!!! It looks to me like the deck is stacked in favor of pullin harnesses!!! 

Who's gonna stand up for pullin cranks??? 

LOL you guys have fun. I'm sure it will be very well done.




Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=165155#ixzz1Dz5icHn5


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I vote we squeeze Jim in there as another speaker to show some love for the reef runner crowd.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

There will be enough reef runner love to kill a Rhino lol. But if Jim wants to come he is more thank welcome! BD


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

WOW!!! How much love does it take to kill a rhino???? LOL

I wasn't beggin for an invite, or lookin to crash your party. But thanks, and I'd consider it if it wasn't nearly 3 hours both ways. Just be careful... keep Het and Papa Scott seperated. We wouldn't want a Budda belly rub to occur. 

A thing like that could do permanant damage to women of child bearing age and small children. 

COME ON SPRING!!


----------



## 926bill (Aug 15, 2009)

Good morning Gary. Will we need to check back and confirm that we will attend or just show up and get our name tags? My son and I will be there for sure but I'm not sure if there is anything special that we need to do. We're really looking forward to meeting all the OGF members and the things we'll learn. 

Thanks BC


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

926bill just show up the day of the show. We will be doing nametags there. Looking foward to seeing you guys. Blue Dolphin and Crew


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> WOW!!! How much love does it take to kill a rhino???? LOL
> 
> I wasn't beggin for an invite, or lookin to crash your party. But thanks, and I'd consider it if it wasn't nearly 3 hours both ways. Just be careful... keep Het and Papa Scott seperated. We wouldn't want a Budda belly rub to occur.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Jim and yes come on spring.


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

If there are sufficient cancels that is!!!!


----------



## white-n-flakey (Aug 28, 2009)

Put me in line if there are any cancellations please.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Please put me on the waitlist, also. Thanks.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Put me on the waiting list.....sounds like a good seminar.


----------



## Captain moses (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Gary,
Would have liked to be there. Sounds like its closed and lots of guys on waiting list. Maybe next year........:T

Moses - Noahs Ark


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Please let me or Gary know if you got a spot, but have to cancel for some reason. We'll contact someone that didn't get a spot. We want as many people there as we can. Hope to see you guys there.


----------

